# i have no bananas today, but i might tomorrow.



## luv2fish52 (Mar 23, 2009)

just lookin for a FREE spot on a boat to go out on. since time is no factor right now, would love to go out &catch some dinner. i havealot of experience in the bays & gulf. i have my own gear. have a good attitude & love to fish! live in fwb. 850-226-8100

p.s. i am not a cheapskate, just real tight on cash right now, thus "have no bananas"laid-off hoping to be back to work soon!



8


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

lol good luck


----------



## haworthfloors.com (Mar 9, 2008)

we somtimes need a short notice boat sitter when we spearfish. its a free ride you just gotta make sure the boat stays put while we dive. pm me with a way to get ahold of you and we might be able to help each other out.


----------



## luv2fish52 (Mar 23, 2009)

> *The Blue Hoo (4/23/2009)*lol good luck


Whats that old saying? If you do not have anything good to say? Oh and thank you for your reply. wish i had more like yours.


----------

